# Blu Ray With Projector



## syed (Jan 12, 2013)

I am having problem to hookup my panasonic BDT110 blu ray with Volare 16k hd 3d projector, i can watch the 2d movie but i can not play 3d blu ray disc 
The messege come on screen " invalid format" is some one can help me.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

First I would try to restart everything and if that doesn't work I would make sure that the firmware is up to date on the BR player.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Are you sure that everything in the connection from the BR player to the projector is 3D compatible? Anything that is not will prevent 3D from working. Try a direct cable from the BR player to the projector. If that works, then something in line is not 3D compatible.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Some Panny BD players give you choices of 3D playback format (i.e., side-by-side, checkerboard, and frame packed 3D) in a menu selection. Be sure to select the format your projector works with (most use frame packed,full HD). Refer to your projector manual for more information.


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Not familiar with this manufacturer at all. Out of curiosity I visited their website and it is a bit confusing as it says the HD-16K is a "3D compatible" projector but when you download the manual there is nothing referencing 3D functionality. 3D glasses are not even mentioned on the list of accessories. Native resolution on this unit is also 800x480.

Were you able to get it to work with the suggestions posted?


----------



## syed (Jan 12, 2013)

RBTO said:


> Some Panny BD players give you choices of 3D playback format (i.e., side-by-side, checkerboard, and frame packed 3D) in a menu selection. Be sure to select the format your projector works with (most use frame packed,full HD). Refer to your projector manual for more information.


The bd is directly connected to projector did the factory restore to both no success.
When i change the playback format to chaker or side by side bd said the connected display is compatible to full HD playback and its change the playback to full HD by it self.


----------



## syed (Jan 12, 2013)

J&D said:


> Not familiar with this manufacturer at all. Out of curiosity I visited their website and it is a bit confusing as it says the HD-16K is a "3D compatible" projector but when you download the manual there is nothing referencing 3D functionality. 3D glasses are not even mentioned on the list of accessories. Native resolution on this unit is also 800x480.
> 
> Were you able to get it to work with the suggestions posted?


Kinda confusing info on there website 3d glass is include with projector. What dose this mean native resolution 800x480. Is there a specific hd cable for 3d display?


----------



## syed (Jan 12, 2013)

orion said:


> First I would try to restart everything and if that doesn't work I would make sure that the firmware is up to date on the BR player.


Restarted every thing back. Frimware i updated no success


----------



## syed (Jan 12, 2013)

hjones4841 said:


> Are you sure that everything in the connection from the BR player to the projector is 3D compatible? Anything that is not will prevent 3D from working. Try a direct cable from the BR player to the projector. If that works, then something in line is not 3D compatible.


The bd is connected directly to projector.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Unless the native resolution is full HD (1080p) I don't see how the projector can handle blu ray 3D. If J&D is correct and the native is 800x400, then that is likely your problem. And no, a different HDMI cable is not needed for 3d. Some claim that a "high speed" cable is needed, but most will work just fine unless long distances are involved.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

J&D said:


> Not familiar with this manufacturer at all. Out of curiosity I visited their website and it is a bit confusing as it says the HD-16K is a "3D compatible" projector but when you download the manual there is nothing referencing 3D functionality. 3D glasses are not even mentioned on the list of accessories. Native resolution on this unit is also 800x480.
> 
> Were you able to get it to work with the suggestions posted?


I too, looked this projector up and it sells on eBay. It's one of those things that sound's too good to be true (3000 lumen LED lamp, 3D compatible, etc.). Not sure what you have there, but that resolution is one you get with a media projector for which the "3D ready" claim makes sense. If it's a media projector, it probably won't work with a Blu-Ray player to give you 3D. There might be an adapter that will get you there, but that's one for the company that makes the projector - you'll have to contact them. In any case, you won't have an HD picture with that projector resolution.


----------



## syed (Jan 12, 2013)

RBTO said:


> I too, looked this projector up and it sells on eBay. It's one of those things that sound's too good to be true (3000 lumen LED lamp, 3D compatible, etc.). Not sure what you have there, but that resolution is one you get with a media projector for which the "3D ready" claim makes sense. If it's a media projector, it probably won't work with a Blu-Ray player to give you 3D. There might be an adapter that will get you there, but that's one for the company that makes the projector - you'll have to contact them. In any case, you won't have an HD picture with that projector resolution.












Hi Buddy,
I attached the picture of specification of my projector, please look into and give me your valueable advice. I tried to contact with manufacturer no replay yet.
Thanks.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

To tell the truth i think you got ..... scammed and if you want to have a laugh .. here 

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1427917/volare-hd-20k-bright-enough-for-a-pizza-business


----------



## syed (Jan 12, 2013)

Almadacr said:


> To tell the truth i think you got ..... scammed and if you want to have a laugh .. here
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1427917/volare-hd-20k-bright-enough-for-a-pizza-business


You bat buddy, but i spent only 100$.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Still it is $100


----------



## syed (Jan 12, 2013)

Almadacr said:


> Still it is $100


Not bad 2d bd and netflex on 300" big screen.


----------

